# HDTV acting strange after static shock.



## faceofbear (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello all, first post and I regret to say it is with a problem. I was watching something on Apple TV not too long ago and when it was over I got up, when to turn the TV off at the side panel and accidentally shocked said panel (the one with the controls for volume, power on/off, channel, etc.) It was a static shock of course and now the television turns itself on and off over and over again. For the brief seconds the screen does display something it vanishes too quickly for me to read it. I am guessing that the shock must have shorted out the power button and now it's on the fritz, though I am by no means an expert and do not know for sure. So, can someone help me? I really can't afford a new TV at the moment or an overpriced repair job by "professionals" so something I could do myself would be preferred. If more information is needed I will give all that I can with my somewhat limited know-how in electronics. Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi faceofbear

The static shock may have burned out the processor to the buttons board, the only way to check it out is to find the schematic for your set and test the pin outs from the board to the power supply. This would require a little technical knowhow so its best to have a service tech look at it.


----------



## faceofbear (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, alright. Thank you for the speedy response!


----------

